# Is there a Special piece of track for a end point



## rogerdelmore (May 27, 2011)

Hey There, 

I'm a beginner to model trains and I'm just wondering is there a special piece that you need at the end of a piece of track if u want it to end. EG the track goes in to a train storage shed? or does it really not matter??


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*track ending*

Welcome to the addiction Roger! There is a piece to terminate your track for sidings etc. Atlas calls them "bumpers", there are other types, whose name escapes me at the moment such as the type used on Bachmanns' EZ track. The purpose being to keep your cars from running off the track. Hope you enjoy the addiction....er
..hobby!


----------



## rogerdelmore (May 27, 2011)

Haha Thanks! Yer so far it seems like its going to be and addictions! Are these bumpers necissary for the power etc? Or are they purely just to stop the train?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*bumpers*

No power concerns, it's a dead end. You can get by without them if your really careful driving your train.


----------



## rogerdelmore (May 27, 2011)

Ok! Hahah thank u soo much! Im sure ill continue to ask more and more questions


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*ask away*

Lots of helpful people hang out here.


----------



## log0008 (Jun 5, 2010)

Like real trains, just drive slow!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You shouldn't be "bumping" the "bumpers" anyway.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*bumping bumpers*

Gunrunnerjohn,

Didya ever try to get one of MTHs "proto couplers" to couple? I got so frustrated with mine I wanted to push the whole train over the bumper and off a cliff! Fortunately, sanity (read bank account), adult beverage and a smoke prevailed!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, both the MTH and Lionel Coil couplers can be balky at times. I make sure they're well lubed, which helps when you want to couple them.  I've converted a few MTH locomotives to TMCC, and I even have one PS2 locomotive in my stable.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Balky couplers*

Gunrunnerjohn,

I think I found part of my problem. The rear coupler is way too low, the forward one not so bad, which would explain why it's much easier coupling forward. As you can see, I do use "greas-em". BTW, the Wolf car in the background is my latest "Silver Moon Express" addition, a special edition glow in the dark box car. It just came in the mail today, so naturaly I had to put it in there!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the couplers should mate a bit better than that, that's for sure!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*coupler mating*

I agree, especialy on a brand new model. It did come with a set of regular couplers and instructions to remove the proto couplers, but why should I have to? The auto uncouple feature was one of the main attractions of this particular model, besides the flag of course! I wonder if proto couplers are as easy to shim as normal couplers? hmmmmmmm


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Looking at the rear coupler it seems to be hanging down like it is bent or something. If it were parallel to the ground it would be at just the right height.

As far as bumpers go, I made some my self out of scrap track pieces and some solder. Works really good but you have to isolate one or both of the rails to prevent shorts. You can kinda see them in the pics below.

At the end of the line of container cars.









just behind the passenger car under the shed roof.









Massey


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

Massey, you made those bumpers yourself?
I like those a lot better than the atlas bumpers.
If it's OK with you I'm gonna steal your idea.
​


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Go for it... I stole the idea from a guy in the train club I was in back in VA.
Just remember to gap at least one of the rails to prevent shorts.

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know about HO, but the electrocouplers on O-gauge have the same mounting as the standard magnetic couplers. I'd take a look and see if you can correct the angle of the coupler.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*The "Massey bumper"*

Massey, are those bumpers lighted?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

NO they are not lighted. I made them in the image of some from a rail yard near where I used to live. It is just 5 pieces of rail welded together to catch a coupler. It is kinda hard to solder without a jig but it is doable.

Massey


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*"Massey bumper"*

OK. They look similar to the ones Bachmann has for thier EZ track. They have a name, I just can't remember what they are called. Guess I are gettin old!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*MTH SD70ACE couplers*

gunrunnerjohn, I was concerned when the UPS man did his "drop and run" of my MTH SD70ACE, as one whole corner of the package was completely caved in. When I opened the package, the interior packaging appeared unharmed










Do you think that kind of handling could have knocked the coupler loose?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a couple of the Bachmann EZtrack bumpers and yes they look very similar. Mine are metal, Bachmann are plastic and they will pop off the track if hit too hard.

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hard to say, rough handling can break stuff, even if the interior packing looks intact. It all depends on exactly how good the interior packing protects the product.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it's Atlas that makes a nice bumper. It's a piece of track about three inches long with the bumper and a tiny red light that goes on when the transformer does. No wiring needed as it lights off the power in the track. Pretty neat I think. Pete


----------

